# Drill Bits



## Old Iron (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anybody know where Qualtech Drill Bits are made? I'm back trying to get some bits I'm missing and I only buy USA made bits. It makes it pretty hard to get what ya need that way, But the others I've gotten aren't to good.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 29, 2011)

Every search shows them to be imported, but I can't find a specific country of origin. It is supposed to be marked on the drill and or package by law.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 29, 2011)

Doesn't say on the package and the dealer doesn't either. They tell you if-n there made in the USA.

Thanks for looking I did a search and come up with nothing either. Guess I'll just keep looking and waiting.


Paul


----------



## irishwoodsman (Nov 29, 2011)

china, sold by harbor freight, lowes buildersquare orchlin


----------



## irishwoodsman (Nov 29, 2011)

my oopsss:biggrin:


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 30, 2011)

I look for nos you can tell by the package, Most times there not in real good shape.

Paul


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 30, 2011)

I do not trust made in USA stamps since the 70's, since I did catch a major steel maker in the USA selling me steel with paper work to prove that it was made in USA only to find a embossed stamp in the steel from another country. I did get taken out to fancy eating places for lunch every week for awhile on that one. I look at the quality of the piece to make up my mind.
 Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 30, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur said:


> I wouldn't get overly hung up on Made In USA for the drills, only because the best ones may be made in Germany, Japan or other trade-friendly countries. I have Titex and Guhring from Germany, some Guhring made in Brookfield WI, many Precision Twist Drill products made in USA, some Nachi from Japan and many other quality drills.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## brucer (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a couple enco sale flyers in the mail the other day, drill indexes were on sale.. I wouldnt be scared of them..


----------



## DMS (Dec 2, 2011)

I have this set from LMS

http://lmscnc.com/2827

They say that "most of their drill sets" are made by "Republic Drill Corporation" but unfortunately the bits themselves are only stamped "HS USA". I have to say, I am glad I spent the money on these. My eyes tear up just a little every I use them from the sheer joy (yeah, I am exaggerating, but not by much). When I cut mild steel with them I don't think they even notice. Chips are perfectly formed curlicues. Truly the most beautiful drill bits I have ever used.

Just to clarify I like them a-lot, and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 2, 2011)

If-n I was looking for a set it wouldn't be a problem, How ever I'm trying to finish up get the Hout drill dispensers/cabinets.

Letters/numbers/MM. I have the fractional finished. Now I'm not trying to fill them up just a few of each, More of the more common ones. There was two number drill I needed the other day to do some tapping and didn't have them. Has to use a fractional and got less than 60% thread.

Paul


----------



## DMS (Dec 2, 2011)

My post was more a recomendation of the brand. If you want individual sizes, lms does'nt sell them, butt it looks like you can get them through amazon. KBC also sells a number of US brands, though I have not used any of them.


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 2, 2011)

DMS said:


> My post was more a recomendation of the brand. If you want individual sizes, lms does'nt sell them, butt it looks like you can get them through amazon. KBC also sells a number of US brands, though I have not used any of them.



Thanks for the recommendation I did check them out and saw that they didn't sell individual sizes. I was staying away from them because China changed the name of one city to USA so they could sell things under that label.

Not saying that the ones you got were made in China but then who really knows. It seem some of there stuff is getting better.

Paul


----------

